# I'm bored, What are some RARE features that came on TT's



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

What are some rare goodies that came on TTs? Can be euro or N/A

Things like this:



















Or those euro change holders to the door side of the steering wheel (can't find a pic)


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

"rare" is probably one of those things that's in the eye of the beholder...:

But, I've managed to collect several of the OEM accessories that were cost prohibitive when new:

OEM BBS RSIIs in 18 x 8
OEM roof rack
OEM roadster rack (also fits hatch as hatch and trunk are same width)
OEM phone bracket (gen 1 and gen 2)
OEM TTQS Alcantara steering wheel, handbrake cover, and shift knob
OEM all weather mats
OEM trunk mat
OEM car cover
OEM Votex 4 piece body kit.

cheers.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I would say photos are a must 

But All weather mats are not rare. You can still buy those brand new from the dealer for


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Even though they were sold out here recently, I say Votex kit!


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Neb said:


> What are some rare goodies that came on TTs? Can be euro or N/A
> 
> Things like this:


I have no answer to your question because I can't stop staring at that fleet of Imola Yellow!
...and wondering if they have any spare front bumper covers since mine is shattered. That yellow grill is looking tasty too


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

except that front bumper won't work for you because it's part of a wide body kit


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

speaking of votex kit, i went to my local dealership to possbily see if they could get any skirts in at all any more, she said no but they would of only been like 35 bucks a piece if they did.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> except that front bumper won't work for you because it's part of a wide body kit


And rarer to come across then big foot himself


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

:laugh: nice James

I'll add my part or rare parts, the hard top replacement for the roadster


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> I would say photos are a must


Teaser of my favs:














































cheers


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

We're can I get a cell holder? 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So this is a little fun fact. If you contact AoA and give them your vin they will tell you how many of your cars exactly (option/color combo) were brought over that model year! 
As for 2001 225's with Aviator on Denim there were 8.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> So this is a little fun fact. If you contact AoA and give them your vin they will tell you how many of your cars exactly (option/color combo) were brought over that model year!
> As for 2001 225's with Aviator on Denim there were 8.


I got same info on mine shortly after I bought mine in 09. She said, 2001 225s with aviator on aviator plus bose plus seat heat there was 1.  

She said only 13 2001 Aviator on aviator 225s total. I know our LZ7W coupes are rare but these numbers sound very low to me given the thousands imported. But hey, her data base, so who am I to argue.

cheers


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Bob, were you able to find out how many Aviators were produced in total for North America?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Not much help here, but the only rare feature in my TT is an unbelievable ability to make me spend money while becoming more and more attached to my "created" money pit... 

...and judging from the threads here lately, that might not be a rare feature after all!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> ...and judging from the threads here lately, that might not be a rare feature after all!


Your preaching to the choir homie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> I got same info on mine shortly after I bought mine in 09. She said, 2001 225s with aviator on aviator plus bose plus seat heat there was 1.
> 
> She said only 13 2001 Aviator on aviator 225s total. I know our LZ7W coupes are rare but these numbers sound very low to me given the thousands imported. But hey, her data base, so who am I to argue.
> 
> cheers


I thought those numbers were low too but hey like you said. They know better than we do! :laugh: I also would like to know how many were sold in the us total. When I asked the lady rep she was confused by what I meant so I just let it go


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Not having ESP


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Bob, were you able to find out how many Aviators were produced in total for North America?


NOah,

I only got the numbers I posted above. When I asked about all, she said they did not have the information but that I could "call Germany", lol. 

But, now that I think about it, I've got a german classmate and friend that is going back to germany in the next few weeks. I'll ask him to see if he can get some info while back home. Maybe call the german counterpart of AoA customer service. 

bob


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I like that idea


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1fast2liter said:


> We're can I get a cell holder?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


Not cheap. At GAP: 8N0 035 717f

http://genuineaudiparts.com/parts/i...N0+035+717f&action=oePartSearch&siteid=214407


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Not cheap. At GAP: 8N0 035 717f
> 
> http://genuineaudiparts.com/parts/i...N0+035+717f&action=oePartSearch&siteid=214407


Bwahahhaa. Maybe I should auction mine off. :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

lucpost said:


> speaking of votex kit, i went to my local dealership to possbily see if they could get any skirts in at all any more, she said no but they would of only been like 35 bucks a piece if they did.


Yup, you might even call those "no longer available".


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone know if all TT's have the mounting points for the phone holder? Or only cars that came with the holders have the mounting points. I ask because I have the mounting points but my car's PO didn't include the phone holder. 

Also kinda rare is not having heated seats or an oem spoiler. Or HID lights for that matter...


----------



## LZ7W TT (Mar 1, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> I got same info on mine shortly after I bought mine in 09. She said, 2001 225s with aviator on aviator plus bose plus seat heat there was 1.
> 
> She said only 13 2001 Aviator on aviator 225s total. I know our LZ7W coupes are rare but these numbers sound very low to me given the thousands imported. But hey, her data base, so who am I to argue.
> 
> cheers


13?! wow, I didn't know it was *that* rare!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

180dan said:


> Does anyone know if all TT's have the mounting points for the phone holder? Or only cars that came with the holders have the mounting points. I ask because I have the mounting points but my car's PO include the phone holder.
> 
> Also kinda rare is not having heated seats or an oem spoiler. Or HID lights for that matter...


No, not all. They were standard 2000-01, but not for 2002 and maybe lnot 03-06. 











The donor black center console i used for my gray-to-black mod is from an 02 and it did not have the mounting points. So, I made my own when I went from gray to black.

cheers


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

I have always wondered what those covers were for!!! I may not have a cell phone holder but my 2000 has the mounting points lol


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

G60JETGLI said:


> I have always wondered what those covers were for!!! I may not have a cell phone holder but my 2000 has the mounting points lol


+1


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

No spoiler, no ESP and MK1 arms.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anyone have the arms?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> No, not all. They were standard 2000-01, but not for 2002 and maybe lnot 03-06.


My 02 180Q has them and the cell phone holder.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

20v master said:


> My 02 180Q has them and the cell phone holder.


Excellent. The change must have happened gradually during 2002 or maybe 225 only. My original 2002 225 did not have them nor did the 2002 225 that I got my black tunnel from. I'm wondering now if the 2002 180Qs kept them through the 2002 model year. 

cheers.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Very rare to see a turbo on a V6
Less than 10 worldwide.
Steve


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

sTT eV6 said:


> Very rare to see a turbo on a V6
> Less than 10 worldwide.
> Steve


Doesn't count steve as your's and the other 9 are second party mods, not OEM.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Doesn't count steve as your's and the other 9 are second party mods, not OEM.


Same as ABT cars..
Steve


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

QUOTE=PLAYED TT;81048841]Does anyone have the arms?[/QUOTE]

I do 

@steve
I thought that ABT is pretty much the same as AMG for Mercedes?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Bago47 said:


> QUOTE=PLAYED TT;81048841]Does anyone have the arms?


I do 

@steve
I thought that ABT is pretty much the same as AMG for Mercedes?[/QUOTE]

Motorsport and VAG tuning house that has outlets in the states as well.
Steve


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Hardtop optionally for roadster...










OEM roadster trunk rack










RSii....though, these are BMW ones...concave (slightly) rears...










OEM low profile phone mount...






















Euro dash cubby










Roadster trunk liner...










Will add shots of roadster cockpit split tonneau cover, carpeted mats and OE monster mats later...


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

I guess this might count!:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The problem I have with most of these "rare mods" being posted is that more then half are still available readily. Rare means even if you have the money it's hard to get.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

well James with a hard top I'm going to have to disagree. and then with some of the options remember this car hasn't been made in over 5 years so getting these accessories is going to be harder


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No I agree the hardtop is rare so is the abt kit. But as far as monster mats seat delete those can be had at a dealer or they ecs. The roof rack can be found in Europe and shipped over it on the classifieds now and then. As well as the votex. Basically if you can google uk or de and find it it's not rare in my book. But that's my $.02. Of course I'm not hating because id love some of these just can't afford them when they do pop up.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

...these shouldn't even be listed has mods...rather "more rare" accessories than anything

Monster mats being the exception and the typical pains with getting things from overseas...most of the items are "hard to finds". I only posted them since someone was asking...
There are some stupid insane little bits to the hardtop too that make it an even more rare acquisition as well.

The "rack" is not readily available and the one that you can get through the TT shop, etc is much different. If you are referring to the couple rack rails, etc. They seem to pop up frequently used.
Have seen two or three of the racks like the one I have. A rare and stupid expensive dealer option. Matches beautifully with the cars aluminum bits just like all the other "TT" specific OEM accessories. 

Additionally, as has been already said...with the car out of production for 6 years now many of the other bits are getting hard to find and/or über expensive due to lower stock and less enthusiasts buying them up. Someday, they'll be gems. Sure, call up Audi...ask'em for it! I am sure they have a few kicking around...

To each his own. 

...

Joe


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

haha I guess I should mention that I saw a votex body kit for sale on ebay today, complete


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Not sure if its hard to get or rare but I picked up the TT sunshade by Audi with logo on it. It was cheap at the time from genuine audi parts for like $10. Worth every cent in humid / sunny summers!

Don't know if anyone has mentioned these:

QuattroSport seats and glove box Aluminum trim

Heated all aluminum shift knob


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> ...Heated all aluminum shift knob


Not ^^^ heated except in summer  and then the fooker gets scalding hot. Freezing cold in winter.

But, they make great beer tap handles. ;-)









Two here ^^^. Left one is PC'd black but right one is unmolested.

Black one installed:









Black PC with US OEM black leather:









cheers


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> QuattroSport seats and glove box Aluminum trim


Pics? 

I know anything from a Quattro Sport in north america is sort of rare here but not really worldwide..


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> Pics?
> 
> I know anything from a Quattro Sport in north america is sort of rare here but not really worldwide..


Yea, QS was euro/outside NA only. Limited edition (a few hundred in each color). Brits got a lot. We (NA) got zero but we did get the 3.2SE in 06 that came with QS paint scheme but otherwise, none of the real QS goodies.

http://www.audiworld.com/news/05/2005archive.html

cheers.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Direct link: http://www.audiworld.com/news/05/022105b/content.shtml

Some people on here have them. They are fixed back Recaro's.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Mine:










modified to hold an Iphone


I do like the low profile one better but I am quite happy with it!! Thanks Steve :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

How about the OEM child seat :laugh:

Also I'm betting most didnt even know this existed


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

OEM under seat fire extinguisher and bracket

I think that's for a couple of Audi's of the same vintage though.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> OEM under seat fire extinguisher and bracket
> 
> I think that's for a couple of Audi's of the same vintage though.


 pics? I was thinking about buying fire extinguisher but I have no idea where to put it in the car (so it would be easy to reach).


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> OEM under seat fire extinguisher and bracket
> 
> I think that's for a couple of Audi's of the same vintage though.


Doug we already went over this lol but yes


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

Papaya!  haven't seen another one on the streets yet... But I have seen one of those ABT's on the autobahn!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Doug we already went over this lol but yes


I :beer::beer: & text too much haha


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> OEM low profile phone mount...


Where can I buy one of those? Would you sell yours by any chance (assuming that the one in the pic is actually yours)? How hard would it be to modify holder for Nokia N8?


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Black baseball leather 










I only have the rear seat


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Matt_B said:


> Black baseball leather
> 
> I only have the rear seat


You also have some other brand front seats.  I remember some shop having a closeout last year with a lot of rare seats. They had one set of these, and they were stupid expensive IMO, but still very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

20v master said:


> You also have some other brand front seats.  I remember some shop having a closeout last year with a lot of rare seats. They had one set of these, and they were stupid expensive IMO, but still very cool. :thumbup:












Lol, yep guilty. Porsche turbo seats 250 pounds
baseball rear - which only cost me 75 pounds


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Bago47 said:


> Where can I buy one of those? Would you sell yours by any chance (assuming that the one in the pic is actually yours)? How hard would it be to modify holder for Nokia N8?


That's Joe's. He got it from me. PM me for more info.

cheers.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Bago47 said:


> Where can I buy one of those? Would you sell yours by any chance (assuming that the one in the pic is actually yours)? How hard would it be to modify holder for Nokia N8?


Yep, contact TTQ2K2 and he can help ya out. Mine isn't for sale 

Mount could be modified to fit most any phone.
I am still probably going to look for a lower profile iphone5 cradle...

Joe


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Apparently Imola Yellow Roadsters are rare: 










side note: gotta love AoA's customer service; I sent my query via the website, then forgot about it. 
Later that evening, I received an actual phone call! 
They apologized that they did not have an answer and as it was late on a Friday, it would take till Monday to find it. And boom -- email arrived on Monday. Nice


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Matt_B said:


> Black baseball leather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This! 

I saw a TT here in Houston with these when i was shopping around for a TT. 
The car was crap, but almost bought it for the seats  

They look super cool! 

I'd prefer the QS recaros ANY day though


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

For a second I thought that cup holder was floating:what::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> For a second I thought that cup holder was floating:what::laugh:


 
It does play a quick trick on the eyes


----------

